# Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

I've been feeding both my dogs Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice (dry dog food) with good results. I just purchased a new bag last week and both dogs have had loose stools ever since. I heard a rumor that Nutro may have recently changed it's formulas and I swear that the kibble looks and smells a little different than the last bag. I contacted Nutro and they claim it has not changed, either way I'm planning on switching to Canidae. Is anyone else feeding Nutro and noticed any changes?


----------



## Iryman (Jun 2, 2007)

I have been feeding Javie natural lamb and rice and have not had any prob. I just got a new bag just 5 days ago. I have not noticed anything.


----------



## GGV (Apr 10, 2007)

I feed my pup nutro ultra its still the same I have not had any problems with it


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If I were you I would send in a sample to the company along with the prduct batch number and expireation date off the bag and ask them if there is anything wrong with the food.


----------



## show me real pits kennels (Aug 16, 2007)

I feed my dogs the nutro forever but it's getting up there in price, I end up switching over to diamond natural chicken and rice and I think my male's coat looks better. Just a suggestion. I don't care what anyone else does but I pay 16.99 a bag verus nutro at 32.99 don't get me wrong nutro is awesome food!


----------



## spdracer86 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello, I am actually new to this forum even thought I have been lurking in the shadows. I have been feeding my 3yr old apbt, Rome, Nutro Ultra ever since he has been with me. Seems to be good stuff he loves it. might not be saying to much cause he loves anything that he can eat. lol

Bryan


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

all commercial dog food changes a few things up... so my vet says. they do not stick to the exact ingredients on the bag and they switch a few ingredients out via season or more cost effective. She told me with neelas allergies that I shouldn't take the chance on anything you can buy out of the store and reffered me to a few companies who stick to their same receipe. not saying that nutro has, but my vet told me that all commercial dog food companies do it.


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Nutron ultra is a very good food.. I wish i can feed chica that,but she has eaten biljac all her life so i hate to change up *


----------

